#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   ich hab das gefühl ich werde durchdrehen! >

## Anonymisiert

hallo an alle!
ich weiß nicht was mit mir los ist aber in der letzten zeit geht mir sehr schlecht. ich bin verheiratet, habe eine tochter 3 jahre alt, und bin seit einem jahr in ausbildug(nächste woche hab ich die abschluß prüfungen), mein mann hat bis jetzt nur gelegentlich gearbeitet weil er keine arbeitserlaubnis gehabt hat( vor 2 wochen bekommen aber noch keine arbeit).also finanziell geht uns katastrophal, ich kann kaum erwarten wieder arbeiten zu gehen...alles ist auf meinem kopf, ich muss an alles alleine denken, ich kann mich über garnicht mehr freuen, mir ist schlecht und ich spüre so wie ich werde bald nicht mehr aushalten können. wenn ich an morgen denke bekomme ich angst weil ich nicht weiß ob ich bis morgen noch schaffe. 
ich mach mir aber sehr große sorgen um meine tochter, was wird mit ihr passieren wenn ich nicht mehr weiter schaffe? ich sehe keine ausweg mehr von meine situation. mein mann leidet an depressionen und spricht kaum mit mir und mit unsere tochter. 
körperlich fühle ich mich auch schlecht...habe herzklopfen, herzrasen, manchmal schwindel...ich traue mich irgendwie nicht mehr unten die leute zu gehen, weil ich habe angst es wird mir schlecht und ich werde irgendwo ohnmächtig...und was passiert dann mit meine tochter...ich bin soooo verzweifelt.seit 5 wochen hab ich schnupfen und geht nicht mehr weg, was könnte das sein?  ich versuche es zu verstecken dass mir so elend geht aus liebe zu meine tochter aber es gelingt mir nicht immer.  ich will mich aber nicht unterkriegen lassen und trotz allem gehe ich mit meine kleine in park oder eis essen und kämpfe um jede schritt dem ich mache. 
heute als meine tochter geschlafen hat habe ich geweint...ich fühle mich so unglücklich....unendlich unglücklich
wie schaffe ich nur wieter? 
danke für eure antworten 
bitte verzeiht mir die schreibfehler, deutsch ist nicht meine muttersprache :Smiley:

----------


## giria

hallo, 
ich würde an deiner stelle zu einer familienberatungsstelle gehen und/ oder kontakt zu einem sozialarbeiter herstellen. außerdem empfehle ich dir, dich beim hausarzt gründlich durchchecken zu lassen. vielleicht kannst du auch sozialhilfe oder andere finanzielle unterstützung beziehen, soweit ich weiß ist das gerade bei psychischen krankheiten möglich und auf jeden fall angebracht um nicht noch weiter abzurutschen.
du solltest dir auf jeden fall irgendwie hilfe suchen, solange du noch kannst. ich habe mich selbst einige zeit überlastet und weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wenn man seine Angelegenheiten nicht regelt und sich Hilfe organisiert solange man noch kann, ist es irgendwann einfach zu spät...viel glück für dich und deine tochter!

----------


## Falke

Hallo,  
ich weiß ja nicht, ob du hier noch mal reinschaust, aber meiner Meinung nach hast du einen klassischen Burnout, du solltest dringend etwas für dich tun um Entspannung zu finden. Hilfe suchen, wie Giria beschreibt, ist das allererste und dann vielleicht auch mal mit Deiner Krankenkasse sprechen über eine Mutter-Kind-Kur und vielleicht auch an eine therapeutische Unterstützung schauen - und zeige ruhig auch Deinen Schwächen, die gehören nun mal auch zu dir, dann bekommst du vielleicht auch trotzallem Unterstützung von Deiner Familie... 
Viel, viel Glück 
Falke

----------


## mo8600

Hallo meine Liebe,
Dir geht es ja wirklich gar nicht gut. Ich habe all die Antworten durchgelesen und es sind wirklich gute Ratschläge dabei. Aber Du solltest jetzt erst einmal zum Hausarzt gehen und mit ihm reden und Dich untersuchen lassen. Findet der Hausarzt nichts, dann gehe zu einem Neurologen/Psychiater und erzähle von Deinen Gefühlen, Ängsten etc. Es hört sich wirklich nach dem Burnout-Syndrom an und da gibt es gute Medikamente, die helfen. Zudem wäre eine Psychotherapie gut für Dich. Diese würde Dir dabei helfen, den Alltag mit einem depressiven Mann (was bestimmt nicht einfach ist) zu leben, Du hättes jemanden, dem Du Deine Sorgen erzählen könntest und Du würdest auch lernen, mit Deinem Leben leichter zurechtzukommen und mit Deinen Ängsten, auch Deine Tochter betreffend, umzugehen. Eine Mutter-Kind-Kur würde Dir sicherlich auch helfen. Denn auch dort kannst Du psychologische Betreuung bekommen. Du solltest nur ganz schnell handeln. Eine neue Arbeit würde ich mich jetzt nicht suchen. Das wäre nur eine Flucht aus Deinem alltäglichen Leben und würde Dir anstelle einer Entlastung eine zusätzliche Belastung bringen. Komme erst mal mit Dir wieder ins Reine und dann hast Du auch wieder Kraft für evt. Behördengänge und eine neue Arbeit.
Ich wünsche Dir die richtige Entscheidung und viel Glück - mo8600

----------


## kemi

vielen dank für euere antworten!!!
ich war zu meine hausärztin, hab ihr alles erzählt und habe xanor und sertralin bekommen...sie meinte ich bin depressiv und leide unten panikattake. sertralin nehme ich nicht weil ich angst vor nebenwirkungen habe, und xanor nur bei bedarf 2 bis 3 mal pro woche eine halbe tablette. eine psychotherapie kann ich mir leider nicht leisten und die krankenkassa zahlt das nicht. ich denke wenn ich genug geld hätte meine schulden zu bezahlen würde mir besser gehen...
mittlerweile bin ich mit meine ausbildung fertig hab alle prüfungen mit 1 geschafft und seit eine woche arbeite ich...endlich!!! ich kann nicht länger zuhause bleiben weil wir schon genung unbezahlte rechnungen haben und jeden tag kommen  mahnungen und so weiter. ich kann sagen  dass mir ein bisschen besser geht weil ich ein kleine licht am ende des tunel sehe, und kann kaum erwarten mein gehalt zu bekommen!:d 
ich hab auch tage wo mir schlecht geht und schwarze gedanken habe...vielleicht schaffe ich nicht arbeiten zu gehen, oder vielleicht wird mir in der arbeit schlecht, oder auf die strasse....wenn ich nicht all diese ängste hätte wäre alles so schön und normal. 
ich habe mich in eine selbsthilfegruppe angemeldet aber leider noch nicht hingegangen....es ist sehr schwer für mich unten leute zu gehen...aber ich hoffe dass bald besser wird und dass ich auch ein ganz normale leben zusammen mit meine familie führen kann. 
ich danke euch alle noch einmal für die erliche antworten und wünsche euch auch vom ganzen herzen ein schönes leben ohne leiden und ohne ängste.
l.g. lisa

----------


## mo8600

Liebe Lisa,
das ist nicht gut, was Du da tust! Wenn Deine Ärztin Dir die Medikamente verschrieben hat, dann nimm`diese bitte auch!! Depressionen und Panikattaken vergehen nicht von alleine! Die Depressionen tauchen in Episoden auf, d.h. sie vergehen mal wieder und kommen wieder und werden dabei immer stärker! Auch die Panikattaken vergehen nicht von allein! Du solltest wirklich die Medikamente nehmen. Warum bezahlt die Krankenkasse Deine Psychotherapie nicht? Rede mit Deiner Hausärztin, sie soll Dir die Therapie verschreiben. Bei Depressionen mit Panikattaken ist eine Psychotherapie unbedingt notwendig! Du hast das Recht darauf! Du kannst Dir dann eine Therapeutin oder einen Therapeuten suchen, der von der Kasse zugelassen ist und die Kasse bezahlt dann erst einmal 5 Std. Der/die Therapeut/-in legt dann die Dauer Deiner Therapie fest - 25 Std. bzw. 50 Std. und dann entscheidet die Krankenkasse, welche Therapiedauer Du bezahlt bekommst. Bitte warte nicht, bis Deine Depressionen und die Panikattaken von allein weggehen. Das tun sie nicht - im Gegenteil - es wird nur schlimmer!!!! Lass' Dir bitte helfen! lg mo8600

----------


## kemi

hallo mo8600!!
ich habe mir gedacht, wenn in mein leben wieder alles in ordnung ist, dann wird es mir auch wieder gut gehen...die medikamente traue ich mich nicht zu nehmen...ich hab so viele gehört über antidepressiva! eine psychotherapie wollte ich vor 6 jahre machen als mein erstes kind gestorben ist aber bis heute hab ich nicht gemacht weil ich musste damals fast ein jahr für ein termin warten( ich lebe in wien). ich denke jetzt hab ich zu viel stress mit der ausbildung gehabt...40 stunden/woche schule bzw. praktikum und alle 2 wochen ein prüfung, kind, familie, probleme, und das alles über ein jahr lang. es war einfach zu viel. 
ich werde jetzt schauen wie es mit der arbeit klappt und hab auch vor ein termin bei eine psychiater/neurologe zu machen.
meine blutbefunde waren alle in ordnung und ein herzultraschall hab ich auch gemacht, auch in ordnung, die schilddrüse ist ein bisschen vergrossert funktioniert aber gut. 
du hast recht die panikattaken gehen nicht von alleine...ich hoffe aber dass es besser wird 
danke dir 
lg lisa

----------


## mo8600

Oh - liebe Lisa,
weißt Du, ich mache gerade die Ausbildung zur Heilpraktikerin für Psychotherapie und natürlich will ich Dich zu nichts drängen oder überreden. Aber - leider muss ich Dir das so schreiben, denn ich mache mir wirklich Sorgen um Dich - Du solltest die Medikamente nehmen. Ich weiß das aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich habe auch Depressionen mit Panikattaken und nehme Medikamente seit 3 Jahren und heute ist mein Leben wieder lebenswert. Ich kenne alle Deine Begründungen, warum die keine Therapie machen kannst, warum Du keine Medikamente nehmen möchtest - das habe ich auch alles selber erlebt. Daher verstehe ich Dich wirlich ganz arg gut und weiß aber auch, dass es so nicht richtig ist. Ich weiß, dass es Dir gut gehen kann und dass Du viel leicht leben kannst. Warte nicht, bis es wieder schlimmer wird. Depressionen mit Panikattaken sind so arg schlimm und mit dem Tod Deines Kindes hast Du einen Suppergau für Deine Psyche erlebt. Das was Du jetzt durchlebst ist ganz verständlich. Lass` Dir bitte helfen und warte nicht, bis es Dir noch schlechter geht. lg Mo

----------


## Falke

Hallo Mo, 
ich finde Deine Bemühungen um Lisa wirklich klasse, aber du solltest auch wissen, das Deine Wortwahl schnell auch ein wenig drängend und übergriffig ankommen könnte. Und das ist bestimmt das Letzte, was Lisa jetzt braucht. In so einer psychisch labilen Situation werden Menschen schnell verunsichert, obwohl sie sich schon für einen Weg entschieden haben und das macht den Zustand nicht erträglicher. Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber wenn sie sich so entschieden hat, dann musst du das auch so aktzeptieren - das geht auch Therapeuten so mit ihren Klienten ;-)) 
Außerdem möchte ich dazu auch noch was sagen: ich hatte vor ca. 15 Jahren auch unter Panikattacken gelitten und ich wollte auch keine Antidepressiver nehmen, ich hatte es versucht und fand die Nebenwirkungen auch ganz, ganz schrecklich. Ich habe pflanzliche Präperate eingenommen, welche mir bei ganz schlimmen Tagen gut geholfen haben. Ich sehe eben auch immer die Gefahr vor der Abhängigkeit bei Medikamenten. Letztendlich ist die Form der Panikattacke auch bei jedem unterschiedlich ausgeprägt und kann unmöglich pauschalisiert werden. Ich habe mich damals immer wieder in die Angst hineinbegeben und es durchlebt - und glaube mir, es war hart, weil ich unter einer sozialen - und generalisierten Form der Angststörungen gelitten hatte. Selbst heute begleitet es mich noch unterschwellig, aber es beunruhigt mich nicht mehr so, weil ich damit umzugehen weiß und weiß, das es nichts lebensbedrohliches ist. Was mir aber auch ganz toll geholfen hat, war meine liebe Therapeutin damals :-))) 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Falke

Hallo Lisa, 
ich finde, wenn du dich erst mal so entschieden hast, solltest du es so probieren. Das Einzige, wozu ich mich an deiner Stelle dennoch aufraffen würden, wäre ein Therapieplatz zu finden - bitte keinen Neurologen oder Psychiater!! Selbst wenn du auf eine lange Warteliste kommst, heisst das nicht, dass du auch so lange warten musst :-). In der Regel wird immer meist früher ein Platz frei :-) 
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute 
Falke

----------


## kemi

danke liebe mo und danke liebe falke!!!!
ich bin so froh dass ihr mir geschrieben habt...dass ich nicht alleine mit meine probleme bin...das tut so gut!!!
ich suche gerade ins net nach ein therapeut und will unbedingt eine therapie machen egal wie lang es dauert bis ich ein platz bekomme. 
mir geht jetzt ein bisschen besser weil ich weniger stress habe, aber irgendwie als ich mein moment genieße kommt mir die gedanke "es wird dir vielleicht gleich wieder schlecht gehen" und die gedanke will nicht mehr weg aus meinen kopf.  und außerdem ich hab so ein angst vor hitze!!! wie soll ich der ganze sommer überstehen?  ich sag es mir selbst, bis jetzt ist mir nicht passiert auch als über 30 grad draußen waren...aber trotzdem ich denke vielleicht wird mir schlecht, werde ohnmächtig...solche blöde gedanken!!!! 
ich schaue mir die leute auf die straße wie sie locker gehen, spaß haben...ich war früher auch so und ich vermisse diese zeiten! 
ich wünsche euch alles liebe und frieden in euere herzen
lg lisa

----------


## mo8600

Liebe Falke, liebe Lisa,
danke für die Reflektion meiner Antwort und es tut mir leid, wenn meine Worte so missverstanden werden, dass ich drängend oder übergriffig ankomme. Das liegt nicht in meiner Absicht - auf gar keinen Fall. Jeder Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, für seine Entscheidungen und auch für den Weg den er im Leben gehen möchte. Ich wollte und will niemanden zu irgendetwas drängen. Das liegt mir völlig fremd. Leider denke ich bei gut gemeinten Ratschlägen immer an meine eigenen Erfahrungen und im Übereifer, helfen zu wollen, um die Menschen vor schlechten Erfahrungen zu schützen, wähle ich anscheindend die falschen Worte. Da muss ich noch viel lernen - aber das werde ich, denn ich mache bald ein Seminiar zum Thema "Gesprächstherapie" und da lerne ich dann bestimmt auch, die richtigen Worte zu wählen und in Zukunft werde ich auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen in den Hindergrund stellen. Und vor allem werde ich damit aufhören, die Menschen beschützen zu wollen. Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Sind es doch die Erfahrungen, die aus uns den Menschen machen, der wir sind. :-)
Also liebe Lisa, treffe die Entscheidung, die richtig für Dich ist und bei der Du Dich absolut wohl fühlst. So wirst Du dann auch den richtigen Weg für Dich finden. Und liebe Falke, danke für Deinen Kommentar. Du hast mich um eine Erfahrung bereichert, aus der ich auch wieder gelernt habe. 
Liebe Grüße an Euch Beide - Mo

----------


## Falke

Hallo Mo, 
alles gut :-)))))))) 
Übrigens bin ich im Nachhinein meinen Panikattacken von damals dankbar - ich war nicht ich damals und habe nicht auf meine Bedürfnisse geachtet und mich immer angepasst - heute bin ich selbstbewusst, ehrlich und offen (eigene Meinung)bin mutig, aber auch vorsichtiger und nicht mehr so gutgläubig meinen Mitmenschen gegenüber. Kurz gesagt: dieses Tief hat mich stark gemacht, ich habe meine Schwächen zu meinen Stärken gemacht! Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass mich nichts mehr umhaut ;-)))) - ich reagiere nachwievor ängstlicher, als viele andere Menschen, die diese Erfahrungen nie machen mussten, aber ich lasse mich nicht mehr davon beherrschen und tatsächlich ist es meist auch unbegründet :-)))) 
Ich quatsche dann mit meiner Angst, kurz und knapp sage ich ihr meist: "du, is klar, ich weiß was du mir damit sagen willst, aber ich brauche dich echt nicht dafür, also mach wieder einen Abgang" ;-))))))  
Das is mein Ernst :-)))) und es funktioniert :-))))) Früher in der Therapie, war die Angst mein Kind in mir - damals hat mir das so auch geholfen, heute braucht dieser kleine "Troll" klare Worte ;-))))), mein Kind in mir ist schließlich für schönere Emotionen da :-)))))) 
Liebe Grüße 
Falke

----------


## Falke

Liebe Lisa, 
ein kleiner Tip noch, wenn du mal wieder schlechte Gedanken bekommst: wenn ich mal Angst hatte umzukippen, oder mich zu blamieren oder sonst was, wo man eigentlich keine Angst haben müsste, habe ich mir immer gesagt als Beispiel: "na und, dann kippe ich eben um und dann wird mir irgendjemand helfen" :-)  
Es ist ja meist die "nur" die Angst davor, das sowas passiert oder eintrifft, aber in der Regel passiert es dann gar nicht! :-))). Du kannst dir auch einfach einen Plan schmieden, was du machen kannst, wenn es so warm wird :-))
öfter kalt duschen (wenn es möglich ist), immer Wasser dabei haben, bei der Arbeit Arbeitskollegen darüber informieren - für den Fall der Fälle, das dann jemand da ist, in Schatten setzen oder kurz hinlegen, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt. Es erwartet ja keiner von dir, dass du das mit Gewalt ertragen musst :-)))))) 
Niemand zwingt dich, nur Deine Angst will dir son Quatsch einreden und Deine Angst ist nicht diejenige, die Dir Dein Leben vorgibt oder sagt was zu tun ist. Wenn du das Deiner Angst klar machst, dann verschwindet sie irgendwann oder ist nur noch ganz klein :-)))))) Du bestimmst Dein Leben :-))))))) 
Alles Liebe und Tschakka, du schaffst das :-))))) 
Falke 
und so oft haben wir es ja meist in Deutschland nicht über 30 Grad - zum Glück :-)))))))

----------


## Nordi

Hallo ... ich bin neu hier und habe diesen Tread aufmerksam und interessiert verfolgt. 
Mir ist, als hättet Ihr (vor allem Falke und mo)  auch meine Geschichte beschrieben.  
ich hatte auch über Jahre Panikattacken und habe sie anfänglich hartnäckig ignoriert, weil mir die Ärzte alle sagten: "Sie sind gesund".. ich bin immer wieder mit meinen defusen Symptomen aufgeschlagen bei ihnen in den Praxen und alle körperlichen Befunde waren ok. 
Aber ich hatte Herzrasen, Angst vor Ohnmachten, Schweißausbrüche, Übelkeitsattacken und fürchterlich starke Magenschmerzen über JAHRE, bis mir durch Zufall Bücher über Angst und Angstattacken in die Hände fielen... und dann war mir klar, woran ich leide. Trotzdem hab ich noch lange Zeit einfach weiter "funktioniert", bis irgendwann gar nichts mehr ging. Die Schmerzen im Magen waren unerträglich (aber es gab keinen Befund) und ich konnte kaum noch vor die Tür, lag bewegungsunfähig auf der Couch herum und war deprimiert
... um es kurz zu machen: Ich bin wieder zum Arzt, habe heulend da gesessen und unzusammenhängend alles rausgeplappert, meine ganze Verzweiflung... UND (zum Glück) auch von meinen defusen Ängsten erzählt...Mein Arzt war TOP, als er das Wort "Angst" von mir hörte und hat sofort reagiert. Er hat mich zu einem Therapeuten geschickt, mich 3 1/2 Monate aus dem Verkehr gezogen und ich habe 2,5 Jahre Therapie gemacht.  
ich kann heute genau das Gleiche schreiben wie Mo und Falke: 
ich ....
- habe gelernt, "NEIN" zu sagen
- habe mich von einigen Menschen getrennt, die mir nicht gut getan haben (entwickelt sich automatisch während der Therapie, dass man erkennt, wer oder was gut für einen ist/war)
- habe aufgehört, immer perfekt sein zu wollen
- habe aufgehört, mich immer für alles und für jeden verantwortlich zu fühlen
- habe gelernt, auf meine innere Stimme zu hören. Wenn sie sagt "es wird zu viel, Du überforderst Dich", dann HÖRE ich auf sie
- habe gelernt, meine Macken zu akzeptieren und mit ihnen zu leben, statt sie ständig zu verdrängen 
und was das aller wichtigste ist: Ich liebe es wieder, zu leben... rauszugehen, normal zu arbeiten ... und wenn doch mal wieder so eine Panikattacke da ist, dann mache ich es ähnlich wie Falke: Ich rede mit meiner Angst... ich will nicht sagen, dass ich sie auslache, aber ich gebe ihr zu verstehen, dass sie mich nicht unterkriegt... zumal ich inzwischen ja weiß, WARUM sie auftaucht und was ich dagegen tun kann.  
Gruß von Nordi :-)

----------


## mo8600

Hallo Nordi,
ich bin begeistert von Deinem Kommentar und der Beschreibung der Krankheit - toll. Genau so ging es mir auch und ich habe auch genau das Gleiche in der Therapie gelernt, wie Du. Mir geht es heute auch wieder gut - ganz gut sogar. So gut, dass ich gerade die Ausbildung zur Heilpraktikerin für Psychotherapie mache, weil ich anderen Menschen helfen möchte. Meine Angst hat sich in der Zwischenzeit von mir abgespalten - durch energetische Heilung. Ich rede auch mit ihr und habe sie so im Griff. Für mich war es immer ein ganz großes Problem, alleine weite Strecken mit dem Auto zu fahren. Da tauchten die Panikattacken besonders gern auf. Nun ist das auch kein Problem mehr. Ich bin so stolz auf mich, weil ich es nun schaffe, alleine nach Augsburg zur Heilpraktikerschule zu fahren. Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich höre, dass andere Menschen - so wie Du - es auch geschafft haben, mit dieser Krankheit zu leben.
Lg mo

----------


## Nordi

Hi Mo :-),  
das mit dem Auto fahren kenne ich GUT... ich war damals - als alles anfing mit den Attacken - noch im Außendienst. Ich muss sicher nicht erzählen, was für ein Horror das war... ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich die Autobahn fluchtartig verlassen musste oder wie oft ich mit rasendem Herzen auf irgendeinen Rastplatz gefahren bin... mit letzter Kraft. 
Erst als ich wusste, WAS das eigentlich ist, wurde es besser... aber meine Psyche hat sich damals dann andere Ventile gesucht: den Magen.  
Eigentlich hat mir mein Körper jahrelang gesagt: "Es ist genug, schone Dich und merze aus, was Dich permanent Angst haben lässt. Du musst was ÄNDERN" Nur habe ich nicht gewusst, WAS genau ich hätte ändern müssen, denn das habe ich erst während der Therapie gelernt (und die war echt hart) 
ja, ich bin auch stolz, dass ich da rausgekommen bin, auch wenn immer mal wieder kleine Rückfälle da sind und kleine (wesentlich kleinere!) dunkle Löcher auftauchen :-) 
Was mir noch einfällt:
@Lisa
ich habe damals am Anfang der Behandlung auch Antidepressiva bekommen. Ich fand sie schrecklich und es ging mir NOCH schlechter damit, als ohne... aber da ich ein braver Patient bin, habe ich sie zumindest ein paar Wochen genommen, weil man mir sagte, dann würden die Nebenwirkungen (Schwindel, Herzklopfen, Angstzustände (die ich ja ohnehin schon hatte), trockener Mund, Unruhe) aufhören.
Als das bei mir nicht der Fall war, hab ich sie abgesetzt... UND auch noch einmal den Therapeuten gewechselt, weil ich beim ersten Arzt das Gefühl hatte, es passt nicht. Es war eine Ärztin und die war ziemlich genervt, weil ich die Medis nicht nehmen wollte.
Der Therapeut danach war ein SCHATZ. Es war hart, die Gespräche mit ihm zu führen, aber es ging ohne Medis, weil er akzeptiert hat, dass ich mit den Medis unglücklich war.
Ich bin jemand, der immer irgendwie die Kontrolle über sich behalten muss und in meinem Empfinden, ging das mit den Medis nicht. Ich denke aber, es ist typ-bedingt und ist sicher nicht für jeden empfehlenswert.

----------


## Nordi

Ach.... noch was zu Dir Mo :-) 
Ich finde es toll und mutig, dass Du noch einmal eine neue Ausbildung gemacht hast bzw. machst.
Leider bin ich zu bequem oder zu ängstlich, noch einmal ganz von vorn anzufangen... vor allem eine Selbstständigkeit würde mir wieder neue Angst machen 
Respekt!!! :-)

----------


## kemi

Hallo liebe Leute!!!

----------


## kemi

ich möchte mich an alle für die ehrliche antworten bedanken! ich melde mich jetzt wieder um euch zu berichten wie mir inzwischen gegangen ist und wie es mir jetzt geht. ich arbeite seit 7 monate, erste 3 waren ein horor nicht weil in der arbeit schlecht ist aber mir ist wirklich sehr schlecht gegangen, jeden tag in der früh hab ich erbrochen, und bin mit so ein unruhiger magen aufgestanden, außerdem war jedentag um 4 in   der früh wach, obwohl ich nur um 6 aufstehen musste. ich war wieder  beim praktische arzt, dann zu psychiater. meine praktische arzt hat gemeint dass mein blutdruck zu hoch ist und darum die unruhe. der psychiater hat mir pram verschrieben nachdem ich die sertralin nicht vertragen habe(ich hab ca. 10 tage genommen dann aufgehört). pram hab ich nicht mehr genommen aber ich hab mir vorgenommen mehr für mich zu machen. also ich gehe jede abend mindestens 1 stunde spazieren damit ich gut schlafen kann, ich versuche die positive seite meines lebens zu beachten und zu genießen und bete jeden tag. ich hab auch ein buch über panikattaken gelesen und hat mir sehr geholfen zu verstehen was eigentlich in mein körper während eine panikattake passiert. so ich kann sagen seit september geht mir hervorragend ich schlafe sehr gut, in der früh leutet mein wecker paar mal bis ich aufstehe, ich hab fast keine panikattaken mehr oder wenn auch selten und ganz leicht. beim autofahren hab ich noch ein bisschen angst manchmal wenn ich eine lange strecke fahren muss aber ich hoffe das werde ich auch in griff bekommen. 
ich glaube mir geht derzeit so gut weil ich viel zufriedener mit mein leben bin, weil ich endlich geld verdiene und meine schulden in griff habe, weil ich mir wieder mal was leisten kann und weil ich einfach mein leben mit meine libsten genießen möchte.
ab und zu kommen schon schlechte gedanken aber ich denke schlimmer als sterben kann mir nicht passiern und sterben müssen wir einmal alle kranke oder gesunde...da sind wir machtlos egal wie viele sorgen uns machen.
so ich hab mir vorgenommen meine leben in tageseinheiten zu leben und zu genießen ohne an den vergangenheit zu denken und zu bereuen was ich falsch gemacht habe und auch ohne an die zukunft zu denken weil der morgen gehört nicht mir, noch nicht...also warum soll ich mir sorgen machen wenn ich noch gar nicht weiss ob ich diese tag oder monat oder jahr überhaupt noch erleben werde? was bleibt mir übrig als mein heute zu genießen und versuchen mir ein schöne tag zu machen, versuchen glücklich und zufrieden zu sein, und am abend bevor dass ich schlafen gehe ich verabschiede mich von diese schönen tag was ich heute erlebt habe, weil morgen beginnt ein neue tag was ich mir schön machen möchte. 
ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht gelangweilt und ich bedanke mich nocheinmal 
ich wünsche euch alle gesundheit, zufriedenheit und weisheit 
 alles liebe lisa

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Lisa,
herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast einen Riesenschritt gemacht. Nur weiter so!
Alles Liebe und Gute!

----------

